# Career Change/Banking to Medical Coding - Need Advice



## chall24 (Jul 31, 2014)

I am in the process of studying for the CPC exam. I have 10 years of work experience, however my experience is in Banking compliance, fraud and customer service. I also have a Bachelor?s degree in Journalism, an Accounting Certificate, and a Certified Fraud Examiner certification. I really want to transition into Healthcare, and I would like to obtain a job in medical coding, which is the reason I am studying for the CPC exam. Once I receive my experience in medical coding, I would like to become a Medical Auditor. 

  I?m really worried that I will have a difficult time finding a job in coding, because I don?t have any work experience in medical coding or billing. Is there anyone here that could please give me some advice? Am my making the right decision by taking the CPC first and then looking for a medical coding job or should I go a different route? Will it be difficult for me to find a medical coding job once I obtain my CPC?


----------



## kpenfold2@nycap.rr.com (Jul 31, 2014)

*Career Change*

I too have experience in the finance/insurance field but was laid off two years ago. I decided to make a career change at that time and recently passed the CPC exam. I am finding it very hard to find a position, as everyone wants an experienced coder. I am currently working an (unpaid) externship to get the experience and spend the time off I have to continue to look for a coding job. I am sure this is not the response you were hoping for, but wanted to share my experience. 

Anyone in the Albany, NY area willing to hire a CPC-A, I would love to hear from you!! kpenfold2@nycap.rr.com


----------



## chall24 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Any information is helpful. It's good to know someone else is having a similar experience and can offer some advice.


----------



## sande78705 (Jul 31, 2014)

I would recommend that you look for any job in the medical field. Try for front office work like a receptionist oar even a filer. Perhaps there is a doctor's office that needs data entry. You need to be exposed to coding in some form in order to find a job. I started working denials in a specialty office and other insurance company issues.
Good Luck


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 31, 2014)

You may want to consider large facilities or large groups. With your background in finance/accounting/fraud and understanding of a double entry accounting system where everything must balance out, you would be an asset to a large group by being able to analyze their books and keeping them in compliance.  CPT coding is just a different type of accounting/financial language, just like FIFO, LIFO and GIGO. In the medical community, I have found lots of GIGO, and being able to trouble shoot and to offer solutions has kept me employed.


----------



## suzette@1 (Aug 1, 2014)

hi CHALL24


It may take you a minute to find the right job, but it is not impossible. i suggest attending the AAPC Local Chapter meetings in your area.  There are alot of folks at the meeting with good advise and help in directing you.  taking the CPC would to your advantage to take it.  with the new ICD10 to come out in october 2015.


----------



## chall24 (Aug 2, 2014)

Good morning and thanks for all your responses so far!  These responses are really helpful for me. It seems like all the quality assurance and audit jobs in Healthcare require you to have some knowledge of coding, so I think I'm going to go ahead and get the CPC-A certification first, then probably look for a healthcare job maybe in billing, accounting or some other position, gain some knowledge, and hopefully be able to move into coding.


----------



## Nikki Foxx (Aug 9, 2014)

chall24 said:


> I am in the process of studying for the CPC exam. I have 10 years of work experience, however my experience is in Banking compliance, fraud and customer service. I also have a Bachelor?s degree in Journalism, an Accounting Certificate, and a Certified Fraud Examiner certification. I really want to transition into Healthcare, and I would like to obtain a job in medical coding, which is the reason I am studying for the CPC exam. Once I receive my experience in medical coding, I would like to become a Medical Auditor.
> 
> I?m really worried that I will have a difficult time finding a job in coding, because I don?t have any work experience in medical coding or billing. Is there anyone here that could please give me some advice? Am my making the right decision by taking the CPC first and then looking for a medical coding job or should I go a different route? Will it be difficult for me to find a medical coding job once I obtain my CPC?



With your background, finance department such as account receivable and billing.


----------

